# Suche Hack'n'Slay



## Marrow (29. Mai 2011)

Ich suche ein Hack'n'Slay Spiel, dass ich mit meinen Freund online zocken kann (Am besten über Hamachi oder so). Das Spiele sollte ein bisschen wie Terraria sein. Man kann sich halt was aufbauen und Gegner pwn, aber es sollte auch sich Diablo ähneln wo man seeeeehr viele Gegner metzeln kann und immer Action ist egal wo man ist.  Wär sehr freundlich wenn ihr was finden würdet, denn ich hatte locker ne stunde gegoogelt und nichts gefunden, dass mir gefällt. Wär auch gut wenn das Spiel in 2D wäre so ähnlich wie Diablo 1+2 oder Terraria.

Viieelen Dank! 

MFG Márrow!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Mai 2011)

Das einzige Spiel, was mir spontan einfällt, ist Titan Quest.


----------



## Marrow (29. Mai 2011)

Habe es mir angeguckt bei youtube und sieht recht gut aus. Kann man das auch über Hamachi spielen? und gibt es da verschiedene Klassen ?


----------



## floppydrive (29. Mai 2011)

- Torchlight

- Loki

- Legend

- Mythos

- Dungeon Siege

- Sacred


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Mai 2011)

Marrow schrieb:


> Habe es mir angeguckt bei youtube und sieht recht gut aus. Kann man das auch über Hamachi spielen? und gibt es da verschiedene Klassen ?


Es gibt auf jeden Fall eine Multiplayer-Option für's LAN, habs aber persönlich noch nie ausprobiert. Ist auch schon 'ne Weile her, wo ich's zuletzt gespielt hab. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt es keine Klassen direkt, sondern du kannst über verschiedene Talentbäume und Masteries den Style deines Charakters ausarbeiten.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2011)

Diablo


----------



## Teal (29. Mai 2011)

Äh... Darkspore?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6ObFEFS1aU[/youtube]


----------



## Marrow (29. Mai 2011)

Darkspore gefällt mir nicht. Hatte die Beta gespielt und fand ich nich so berauschend. Vielen Dank an euch die mir ne antwort gegeben haben suche mir mal eins daraus ;D


----------



## Marrow (30. Mai 2011)

Irgentwie sprechen mich alle nicht so wirklich an, also von der Grafik. Die Atmosphäre finde ich nicht so toll. Gibt es ein Spiel mit der Grafik von Terraria? Ich link es mal mom....... http://www.wehype.com/fileadmin/user_upload/hypes/images/963_images_0.jpg Das hat so nen Mario style ^^ find es wirklich lustig das mit Freunden zu spielen =)


----------



## Teal (30. Mai 2011)

Liero vielleicht noch... Aber das ist weder Hack&Slay noch RPG. Eher ein Worms in Echtzeit bei dem man aber nur einen Wurm spielt. Zudem kann man nur am selben PC gegeneinander spielen.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2XtQaMb5I[/youtube]

ggf. noch Super Mario Bros X, das ist jedoch auch kein Hack&Slay und schon gar kein RPG. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baLrky9tqXs[/youtube]

Ansonsten nicht das ich wüsste. :x


----------



## Marrow (30. Mai 2011)

schade ist net so meine vorstellung xD aber vielen dank fürs suchen


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es mit MapleStory? Ist zwar ein MMO (free to play) allerdings ist es von der Spielmechanik eher wie ne Mischung aus Mario und Hack n Slay. Zudem ist es in 2d wie in Terraria, man hat vom Charakter her sehr viele Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten was Rüstungen angeht und hat auch einen einzigartigen Charme. Da es auch sher viele Spieler hat muss man keine angst haben, dass man am Ende alleine steht auf Geisterservern.

Ansonsten ist das Verbinden mit Terraria nach meinen Kenntnissen fast nicht umsetzbar.
Edit: Wrum was anderes spielen, wenn man Terraria hat?


----------



## Marrow (31. Mai 2011)

MaplesStory scheint recht geil zu sein ^^..... muss ich mal testen viele dank =)

Achja terraria wird langweilig wenn du dein 2. char full equipt hast nach 2 tagen =( XDD ansonsten is terraria richtig geil


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (31. Mai 2011)

Ich kann noch ProgressQuest als Hack&Slay empfehlen.


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Juni 2011)

Das grade auch für den PC erschienene Fable 3 könnte man auch teilw. als hack'n'slay (rollenspiel) bezeichnen..


----------



## BaddaBumm (2. Juni 2011)

Hi

http://www.huntedthe...ex.php/en/index

Launch-Trailer: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AV1RzLtl_Kw

Gameplay: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UE7mEMfvGUU

Sehr zu empfehlen, da du ja für 2 Personen suchst. War in der Beta und war schwer beeindruckt. 

Kampfsystem ist erste Sahne und lässt sich auch sehr gut mit der Maus steuern. Noch dazu badest du mitunter in Blut und wir bekommen es sogar uncut in Deutschland, frag mich nicht warum. Es ist halt ein reines Gedresche und du kannst nix aufbauen. Skills kannst du z.B. verbessern und Waffen lassen sich upgraden - sowas kannst du schon machen.

Die Spielzeit ist recht lang. 15-25 Stunden - je nach dem wie du halt spielst, aber das wichtigste ist, dass der Wiederspielwert sehr hoch ist, da es einen Mapeditior enthält, der auch im online-coop benutzbar ist.

Hast du die Kampagne in den unterschiedlichen Modi durchgespielt, dann schaltest du dir einfach durchs spielen immer weitere Gegnerarten und "Räume" für deinen Mapeditor frei. 

Bist du also mit der Kampagne fertig, dann erstellst du dir immer wieder unterschiedliche Dungeons mit dem Editor. Auch kannst du einstellen, welche Mobs spawnen sollen und auch die Anzahl der Mobs/Bossgegner usw.

Heute Nacht ist Release für Europa.

Hier die ersten Reviews:

http://www.vgrevolut...s-forge-review/

http://www.spieletip...artikel/3319/5/

http://www.examiner....-s-forge-review





In den nächsten Monaten kommt noch der 4er coop Titel (Indie): http://dungeondefenders.com/




@ Fable

Hack´n´Slay?

Selten langweiligere und leichtere Kämpfe gesehen als in Fable. Gefiel mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Ascalonier (5. November 2012)

Es ist schon ein bisschen komisch, dass ein Spiel wie Darkspore keine Beachtung findet. Es gibt über hunderte Monster zu spielen. Jeder eine eigene Taktik, die  man mit anderen Monster kombinieren kann.Aber scheinbar ist einigen Spieler Diabolo im Hirn eingebrand worden.


----------



## floppydrive (6. November 2012)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein bisschen komisch, dass ein Spiel wie Darkspore keine Beachtung findet. Es gibt über hunderte Monster zu spielen. Jeder eine eigene Taktik, die  man mit anderen Monster kombinieren kann.Aber scheinbar ist einigen Spieler Diabolo im Hirn eingebrand worden.



Oh bitte das Gameplay ist mehr als lächerlich und auch sonst bietet es nichts besonderes, da habe Indie HackNSlay mehr.


----------



## Ascalonier (6. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Oh bitte das Gameplay ist mehr als lächerlich und auch sonst bietet es nichts besonderes, da habe Indie HackNSlay mehr.



Kein Wunder das nichts mehr Inklusiv für den PC entwickelt wird. Bei so einer Einstellung: Ich spiele lieber Browser Games, dass ist lächerlich.

Ich freue mich auf die nähste Simulation von Maxis: SimCity5. Kein Indie Game sondern ein richtiges PC Game.


----------



## floppydrive (6. November 2012)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das nichts mehr Inklusiv für den PC entwickelt wird. Bei so einer Einstellung: Ich spiele lieber Browser Games, dass ist lächerlich.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf die nähste Simulation von Maxis: SimCity5. Kein Indie Game sondern ein richtiges PC Game.




Ich rede nicht von Browsergames, sorry das du nicht weißt was ein Indie Game ist


----------



## Ascalonier (9. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Browsergames, sorry das du nicht weißt was ein Indie Game ist



Ob Browser oder Indie es sind beides billig Spiele. Spiele wie torchlight und Co, sind billig gemacht und nicht vergleichbar mit einen Spiel wie Darkspore ,auch wenn Spiele Magazine etwas anderes behaupten. Sie weden dafür bezahlt eine gewisse Meinug zu vertreten.

Auch die Billigheimer müssen verkauft werden. Aber du plapperst nur das wieder was du über dieses und jenes Spiel irgend wo gelesen hast anstatt dir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## floppydrive (9. November 2012)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ob Browser oder Indie es sind beides billig Spiele. Spiele wie torchlight und Co, sind billig gemacht und nicht vergleichbar mit einen Spiel wie Darkspore ,auch wenn Spiele Magazine etwas anderes behaupten. Sie weden dafür bezahlt eine gewisse Meinug zu vertreten.
> 
> Auch die Billigheimer müssen verkauft werden. Aber du plapperst nur das wieder was du über dieses und jenes Spiel irgend wo gelesen hast anstatt dir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.



Glaubst du das echt 

Du hast keine Ahnung von der Entwicklung und der Arbeitsweise von Indie Studios und wie selbige Werbung machen, diese können keine Magazine kaufen (was du ja gern behauptest) glaubst du Grinding Gear Games hat sich für 2 Millionen bei IGN eingekauft damit die darüber berichten, das ist mehr als lächerlich. Kannst ja mal bei Team Meat anrufen und fragen wieviel Kohle die in Werbung gesteckt haben 

Weiterhin "plapper" ich schon mal gar nicht, ich habe Darkspore gespielt, Torchlight etc und Darkspore war nun mal im Bereich HackNSlay einfach das schlechtere Spiel, wenn du leider so einen beschränkte Geist hast und es nicht verstehst tut mir das leid.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. November 2012)

Der Grund warum Indiegames bei den Redaktionen großer Spielemagazine gut ankommen, ist der das sie wesentlich innovativer sind als die x-te Fortsetzung von zB. Sim City.




> SimCity (1989)
> SimCity Ancient Cities (1991)
> SimCity Future Cities (1991)
> SimCity 2000 (1993)
> ...



Klar können Indiegameschmieden nicht den gleichen Umfang liefern wie ein große Spielefirmen. Aber sie können neue Sachen ausprobieren ohne dabei ihr Gesicht zu verlieren. 

Und das wird in letzter Zeit mit steigendem Erfolg praktiziert.


Zurück zum Toptic:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (9. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Glaubst du das echt
> 
> Du hast keine Ahnung von der Entwicklung und der Arbeitsweise von Indie Studios und wie selbige Werbung machen, diese können keine Magazine kaufen (was du ja gern behauptest) glaubst du Grinding Gear Games hat sich für 2 Millionen bei IGN eingekauft damit die darüber berichten, das ist mehr als lächerlich. Kannst ja mal bei Team Meat anrufen und fragen wieviel Kohle die in Werbung gesteckt haben
> 
> Weiterhin "plapper" ich schon mal gar nicht, ich habe Darkspore gespielt, Torchlight etc und Darkspore war nun mal im Bereich HackNSlay einfach das schlechtere Spiel, wenn du leider so einen beschränkte Geist hast und es nicht verstehst tut mir das leid.


 

Wie ich bemerkenn muss ,reden wir  an einander vorbei . Die Tatsache dass ich einen Standpunkt vertrette ignoriest du völlig. So falsch dies auch sein mag, ist es doch meine persönliche Meinung und nicht die Meinung von der Gamestar Redaktion.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2pAvNG4IAG8

Die du hier zum besten gibst.

Was hast du von einen Hacknslay Spiel erwartet, es ist eben Diabolo lästig nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Du bist  der übliche Mainstream-Typ und zu einer eigenen Meinung nicht fähig. 

Indie-Games sind doch für die Entwickler nur ein Sprungbrett um ihre Ideen umzusetzen und es in die Proffesionale Oberliga der Spielebranche zu schaffen.

Spoore ist eine Indie-Game Idee die es nach oben geschaft hat und zu einem Vollwertigem Spiel geworden ist.(das du so sehr kritisierst)


----------



## floppydrive (10. November 2012)

Dein Standpunkt ist, dir gefällt Darkspore aber alles was ein Indie Game ist, kann ja auf Grund des geringen Budget nur schlecht sein.

Und meine Meinung hat nichts mit Gamestar zu tun, Darkspore war einfach einfallslos und nichts besonderes im HackNSlay Dschungel, da bleibt ist man zu dieser Zeit doch lieber die Titan Quest geblieben.

Weiterhin will nicht jedes Indie Team zu den "Professionellen" gehören viele bleiben auch lieber in ihrer kleinen Branchen und arbeiten ohne Druck.

Weiterhin war Spore kein Indie Game, es war ein AAA der EA gepublished wurde und ordentlich Kohle reingepumpt wurde.


----------



## Ascalonier (10. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Dein Standpunkt ist, dir gefällt Darkspore aber alles was ein Indie Game ist, kann ja auf Grund des geringen Budget nur schlecht sein.
> 
> Und meine Meinung hat nichts mit Gamestar zu tun, da bleibt ist man zu dieser Zeit doch lieber die Titan Quest geblieben.
> 
> ...



Sag mir was so schlecht an Darkspore ist und nenne mir ein Musterbeispiel ,dass all deine Krieterien erfüllt.

Ich möchte gute Argumente hören ,bin schon sehr gespannt da ich auch beide spiele gespielt habe.

Denn ich finde nicht das Darkspore ein einfaches "Draufhau-Spiel" ist wie Torchlight


----------



## floppydrive (10. November 2012)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Sag mir was so schlecht an Darkspore ist und nenne mir ein Musterbeispiel ,dass all deine Krieterien erfüllt.
> 
> Ich möchte gute Argumente hören ,bin schon sehr gespannt da ich auch beide spiele gespielt habe.
> 
> Denn ich finde nicht das Darkspore ein einfaches "Draufhau-Spiel" ist wie Torchlight



Die Bosse waren langweilig und hatte ansich nichts besonderes, dass Spiel war zu einfach und dazu war nicht so recht eine schön Itemflut vorhanden wie in anderen HackNSlay, die Fähigkeiten waren auch in der Hinsicht nichts besonderes.

Die Upgrade Dinger waren ganz nett.


----------



## Ascalonier (10. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Die Bosse waren langweilig und hatte ansich nichts besonderes, dass Spiel war zu einfach und dazu war nicht so recht eine schön Itemflut vorhanden wie in anderen HackNSlay, die Fähigkeiten waren auch in der Hinsicht nichts besonderes.
> 
> Die Upgrade Dinger waren ganz nett.




Mommentmal wolltest du mir nicht ein Musterbeispiel nennen?

Es gibt 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade , man hat den ersten frei und muss die anderen 2 freischalten , wenn du immer auf leicht gespielt hast tut mir das für dich leid,
denn die Bosse in den höheren Stufen waren wirklich schwer so dass ich eine 4-Mann Gruppe brauchte.


Die  Fertigkeiten und Taktiken:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=q3deb68kf4A

http://www.youtube.c...&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AAngYMRIsmI

Für jemand der keine Taktik mag ist es einfach das falsche Spiel.

Wenn du immer Items einsammeln und grinden will musst du dir ein anderes Spiel suchen und nicht Darkspore schlecht machen.


----------



## floppydrive (10. November 2012)

Verdammt du hast mir die Augen geöffent, danke!


----------



## ramme223 (16. Juli 2014)

Torchlight ist ne gute Alternative für Diablo.


----------



## Serafyn (11. September 2014)

ramme223 schrieb:


> Torchlight ist ne gute Alternative für Diablo.



Absolut- und mal sicher kein "Billigheimer", wie oben ahnungslos behauptet wurde  Immerhin haben die Diablo-Erfinder dieses Spiel entwickelt...


----------



## Tikume (11. September 2014)

Oder Hack n Slash


----------

